# Ping Alert Volume



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I haven't been able to turn down the alert volume. It's too loud. 
I would like it be able to lower or raise it to a comfortable volume.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Uber or Lyft? I think Uber is set to override any volume settings. Lyft the ping volume is tied to the ringtone or media or something. I know it isn't the notification volume because I turn that all the way down when driving.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

You get no volume control on uber except full loud or mute. They and their app want to be the loudest most obnoxious thing in your phone, or your car.


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

It's so loud I can hear it in the cars next to me when they get a ping at a red light.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Scotch tape over speaker.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I may have to get her external speaker to the speaker jack that has its own volume control. That you let me adjust the volume to a comfortable level.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Put it on vibrate only and sit on it. You'll get excited for each ping no matter where they want to go.


----------



## werty (Oct 1, 2015)

So are there any real answers? Or are you people just going to keep making weak jokes?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

werty said:


> So are there any real answers? Or are you people just going to keep making weak jokes?


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

Auxiliary cable.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I can control the volume on my iPhone 6.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I have an android phone. The volume for the ping is controlled under the notifications or systems volume on my phone. I do not remember which one.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Really wk? For my Galaxy S6 it plays through the ringtone setting. I can turn down everything but ringtone and still hear a ping.

If you're trying to diagnose your volume control, open the RIDE WALKTHROUGH in the app settings. This shows what a ping is supposed to look/sound like and counts down for 60 seconds. Tinker with different settings and connections (Bluetooth) until you figure out which is the culprit.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Really wk? For my Galaxy S6 it plays through the ringtone setting. I can turn down everything but ringtone and still hear a ping.
> 
> If you're trying to diagnose your volume control, open the RIDE WALKTHROUGH in the app settings. This shows what a ping is supposed to look/sound like and counts down for 60 seconds. Tinker with different settings and connections (Bluetooth) until you figure out which is the culprit.


I have galaxy s4 or s5, it's not the ring tone ... I think it's notifications in mine. 
I'll mess with it next time I'm online to find out for sure. I could have the ring tone on silent and it's still loud af


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

When I used to use Uber I would put phone in vibrate so pax wouldn't be bothered by my text or email notifications, Uber ping would still sound. Then I started Lyft and missed 3 pings in a row until I figured out the ping was tied into the ringtone. Though I think I was still on the S4 at that point. Anyways, whoever can't figure out where the ping comes from, just try my suggestion. Much easier than trying to do it while online.


----------



## Marlan P. (Oct 8, 2015)

Headphones have worked for me.


----------



## simonuk (Jul 26, 2015)

Such an annoyingly loud noise.
If im playing music at level 20 and get a ping it literally makes me jump out of my skin and hurts my my ears. 
Why do they insist of overriding all my phones settings?
* i have just fund that volume can be changed in the setting section of account.


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

simonuk said:


> Such an annoyingly loud noise.
> If im playing music at level 20 and get a ping it literally makes me jump out of my skin and hurts my my ears.
> Why do they insist of overriding all my phones settings?
> * i have just fund that volume can be changed in the setting section of account.


THANK YOU!!! I'm hoping this works now. That noise was annoyingly startling!!


----------



## Koffee (Sep 2, 2016)

I have galaxy s7

Account:
Settings:
I have this volume slider that lowers my pings.


----------



## simonuk (Jul 26, 2015)

Happyhead said:


> THANK YOU!!! I'm hoping this works now. That noise was annoyingly startling!!


Hope it works for you !


----------



## simonuk (Jul 26, 2015)

Koffee said:


> I have galaxy s7
> 
> Account:
> Settings:
> I have this volume slider that lowers my pings.


Exactly what im referring to!
Cheers


----------

